# Started my clen. WHOAA



## Mindgame516 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats Yall Waiting for some GP prop n tbol right now, but in the mean time i started the GP clen.

 Im gunna run 4 weeks and start Benadryl at the second week on  week 1-40mcg
              week 2-80MCG
              week 3-4 120mcg
I take one 40mcg when i wake up and the other in the afternoon. I try to keep the doses early but the half life is 1.5 days so really dont matter i guess lol

    Side effects- MASSIVE NIGHT SWEATS, like i had to change my shirt twice last night and woke up cause i was soaked. Not to fun lol but it comes with the territory, def lil bit of tremors. I notice when im try to hold Mr johnson to take wee and my arms shaking alil. Minor anxiety, minor headach.

I bumped to 80mcg yesterday on day 5 and i had to stop my workout 3 times and dump cold water over my head. felt like im workin out in the desert hehe. but had a good work out, but am gunna go back to 40mcg for couple more days.  What yall think and or experience ?


----------



## megathunder (Apr 12, 2011)

Man, apart from minor tremors I didn't get any of the other nasty side effects from clen. I'm on day 12 and at 120mcg. Everything's been going pretty smooth, guess I got lucky...


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 12, 2011)

either of you tried EC stack? How does it compare to clen as far as effectiveness/sides etc?


----------



## megathunder (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll let you know in like a week. Going to start ECA in two days.


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im on day 4 at 40mcg of clen from extreme peptide. Im pretty sweaty during workouts and a little moister than usual at night. A little shaking and Im thirsty all the time but thats about it. Im gonna bump up to 60mcg in the next few days. It seems to be working and that makes me happy


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 12, 2011)

megathunder said:


> I'll let you know in like a week. Going to start ECA in two days.


 
gotcha 

I really liked EC, gave me a bit of anxiety but it was easy to cut cals and fat was dropping off quick, kept alot more muscle than my first cut thats for sure lol


----------



## megathunder (Apr 12, 2011)

Although I'm happy I'm not getting any nasty sides I also hope I got legit clen, ordered from RUI. Anyone else NOT have bad sides like me?


----------



## bigpapabuff (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't have much in side effects except for weight loss. I have used clen and t3, both worked great. The highest I go with clen is 100 mcg per day.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 12, 2011)

anybody take the clen with some ketoifen? and at what doses? i got some EP Ketoifen and EP Clen, that i am going to start soon...


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 12, 2011)

I am currently taking 120mcg of clen daily and 2mg of keto every night right before bed.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Apr 12, 2011)

yea its weird cause my friend is also taking the clen and i asked him about night sweats and i was waiting for him to be like YEAA BROO...  he was just like maybe a lil bit lol everyone reacts different. SO i took 80mcg again today no headach today still a lil anxiety. It is def suppressing my appitite alot,   im rushing to get to sleep right now so ill update tommorow with weight loss and everything


----------



## KillahBee (Apr 13, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> either of you tried EC stack? How does it compare to clen as far as effectiveness/sides etc?



For me, EC over clen any day. 

EC gives me loads of energy, blunts appetite, and keeps me focused. 

Clen makes me tired, hungry, and leathargic.

In theory, clen is the more effective of the two.


----------



## tupin (Apr 13, 2011)

Benedryl doesn't work resetting the beta receptors. Keto works a lot better. Ephedrine based stack increases the body metabolism by 3%, clen by 10%. Clen is MUCH more intense on the body, in my experience. The first time I took clen I took 60mcg and I was up for two days and my head felt like it was going to pop off because of the blood pressure. I'm doing only 20mcg a day right now. I can seem to manage that dose.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 13, 2011)

KillahBee said:


> For me, EC over clen any day.
> 
> EC gives me loads of energy, blunts appetite, and keeps me focused.
> 
> ...


 
huh strange, EC worked really well for me and I've heard that it only raises metabolism like 3% as opposed to clen's 10% (both help with nutrient partitioning afaik which I guess is where the rest of the effect comes from?) 

I guess I'll just have to try it for myself and find out, won't be for awhile though as I've got some bulking to do


----------



## Cjparsons19 (Apr 14, 2011)

i am 6ft and 224, i started a diet almost 2 months ago and lost 32 pounds and now for the last 3 weeks i been stuck at 224 and doing the same stuff, even tried to change the work out for a week and cant loose anymore weight. so im looking into getting clen and t3 to do a 6 week cycle to cut my body fat and loose some weight.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 14, 2011)

Cjparsons19 said:


> i am 6ft and 224, i started a diet almost 2 months ago and lost 32 pounds and now for the last 3 weeks i been stuck at 224 and doing the same stuff, even tried to change the work out for a week and cant loose anymore weight. so im looking into getting clen and t3 to do a 6 week cycle to cut my body fat and loose some weight. I had a guy that can get it for me but he told me it was around 550 bucks for it and when i was told by a personal trainer. he told me that that is way to much. he used to get a 6 week cycle for about 200 bucks...but what i was wondering if there is anyone that bought clen/t3 from a website because i see alot of websites that sell it but just dont know what to trust.


 
join date apr 2011, single digit posts and reps, this guy looks legit 

just kidding bro, source discussion isn't allowed, but that does sound way high


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 14, 2011)

Cjparsons19 said:


> i am 6ft and 224, i started a diet almost 2 months ago and lost 32 pounds and now for the last 3 weeks i been stuck at 224 and doing the same stuff, even tried to change the work out for a week and cant loose anymore weight. so im looking into getting clen and t3 to do a 6 week cycle to cut my body fat and loose some weight. I had a guy that can get it for me but he told me it was around 550 bucks for it and when i was told by a personal trainer. he told me that that is way to much. he used to get a 6 week cycle for about 200 bucks...but what i was wondering if there is anyone that bought clen/t3 from a website because i see alot of websites that sell it but just dont know what to trust.



The only sources you will find here are the sponsors on this site since they are out in the open for everyone to see.

I've been using clen and t3 for a week, and started dieting 2 weeks prior to that. I've lost 12 lbs of BF.
I do one week on and one week off with clen, but as you all realized in your research, there are several ways of stacking this. Which is the right way? The one that works for you.


----------



## Marini382 (May 8, 2011)

I run for couple weeks, every week some more for the start and less for the end like 1-40, 2-80, 3-120, 4-140, 5-120, 6-80....That was working well


----------



## sassy69 (May 8, 2011)

Cjparsons19 said:


> i am 6ft and 224, i started a diet almost 2 months ago and lost 32 pounds and now for the last 3 weeks i been stuck at 224 and doing the same stuff, even tried to change the work out for a week and cant loose anymore weight. so im looking into getting clen and t3 to do a 6 week cycle to cut my body fat and loose some weight. I had a guy that can get it for me but he told me it was around 550 bucks for it and when i was told by a personal trainer. he told me that that is way to much. he used to get a 6 week cycle for about 200 bucks...but what i was wondering if there is anyone that bought clen/t3 from a website because i see alot of websites that sell it but just dont know what to trust.



Dude, look at your DIET first. changing a workout for a week isn't going to do much unless maybe you're adding in more cardio. HOW you burn the cals doesn't really matter - cals is cals is cals. 

It sounds like you lost a lot of weight on an aggressive diet and your body finally figured out you're probably losing it a little too fast and it has decided to slow down metabolism until it can figure out what it is supposed to respond to. 

Can you list your current diet in detail, as:

meal 1: 8 am
-----------
1 whole egg + 5 egg whites
1/2 grapefruit

meal 2: 11 am
------------
5 oz chicken
1 c broccoli
etc...

I am guessing at you being on an aggressive diet, but generally the body likes to lose bodyfat / weight at 1-2 lb/week or ~ 1% bodyfat/week.

If you want to produce changes ALWAYS start w/ your diet. You said you're doing exactly the same thing & hit a wall. You should see the range of tweaks in my diet as I go thru 16 weeks of contest prep.. NOTHING stays the same for more than a couple weeks at a time. Minor changes will produce continuous bumps in results. Keeping in mind that "weightloss" is not always a linearly continuous process so if you stall for a few days, make a couple minor tweaks in your diet, keep 'em going , and you should see progress again.

My concern w/ you looking immediately to drugs to continue your results,  is that it sounds like you haven't looked at your diet yet. Given I don't know anything about what you are doing for your diet, if you're already at an aggressive deficit, then if you're throwing in drugs to force a result that your body can't support because it is already underfueled for your goals, your body will respond a little and then it will stall again, dropping metabolism to hold onto everything while it tries to figure out the messages it is getting - i.e. not enough food, but stim to drop speed up metabolism. This just isn't a productive situation to be in. Also given that clen produces tension headaches, anxiety, stress, shakes, etc. IMO if you're already stressing your system and then throwing that on top.. cortisol from good quality recovery will negate any 'fat burning' you get from clen

Anyway.. again, dont' know anything about your diet, but start there, and possibly add some cardio before you start throwing in things to force a result.


----------



## sassy69 (May 8, 2011)

tupin said:


> Benedryl doesn't work resetting the beta receptors. Keto works a lot better. Ephedrine based stack increases the body metabolism by 3%, clen by 10%. Clen is MUCH more intense on the body, in my experience. The first time I took clen I took 60mcg and I was up for two days and my head felt like it was going to pop off because of the blood pressure. I'm doing only 20mcg a day right now. I can seem to manage that dose.



These are the numbers I've seen as well.

I think the way to cycle clen is at a level that YOUR OWN body chemistry can handle. Just because someone wrote down some dosing schedule doesnt' mean you have to stick to it. The other variable is in the dosing of the clen itself. Particularly liquid clen is notorious for being misdosed and the units can be hard to measure unless you're using an insulin pin (to measure! not to inject!). 

Rather, I'd recommend starting w/ 20 mcg as your base unit (also standard pill size) --- start w/ that on Day 1 in the AM. If no issues, then do another later in the day (but before 3 pm so you can sleep). If the second dose pushes you over the top, then the next morning stay at the 1 dose. Then either stay at, increase by 20 mcg or drop back by 20 mcg at each AM / PM dosing time.

And remember if you load too much on the first day, it will take about 36 hrs to wear off. I've heard of so many people doing exactly that, then freaking out and running off to the emergency room to deal w/ it. And guess what? Once the ER team finds out you took some clen, they'll pretty much just say "wait it out until tomorrow" and let it wear off. So as w/ many things MORE is NOT better.

Ive never seen any tests, but IMO if you load too much trying to "do anything to lose fat", whatever progress you make in fat burning is at least partially negated by cortisol from crappy sleep, stress, tension headaches.

And as mentioned, Benedryl has nothing to do w/ clearing receptors. At best it will help you sleep. Ketotifen is better if you're going to be running clen in longer than 2 week on / 2 week off cycles.


----------



## ak1951 (May 6, 2013)

Cjparsons19 said:


> i am 6ft and 224, i started a diet almost 2 months ago and lost 32 pounds and now for the last 3 weeks i been stuck at 224 and doing the same stuff, even tried to change the work out for a week and cant loose anymore weight. so im looking into getting clen and t3 to do a 6 week cycle to cut my body fat and loose some weight. I had a guy that can get it for me but he told me it was around 550 bucks for it and when i was told by a personal trainer. he told me that that is way to much. he used to get a 6 week cycle for about 200 bucks...but what i was wondering if there is anyone that bought clen/t3 from a website because i see alot of websites that sell it but just dont know what to trust.



GENEZA PHARMACEUTICALS, Buy Steroids, Anabolic Steroids, Clenbuterol, Dianabol, Winstrol, Deca, Testosterone, Sustanon


----------



## ak1951 (May 6, 2013)

I started CEM products T3 Clen and Clomi last week...started this week at twice the amount 150mcg 200mcg 35mg respectively. So far I got nothing. A few tremors the first day or two and that was it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 6, 2013)

I used to love ECA stack...when I developed panic disorder that changed real fast. I cannot stand anything that makes my HR go up or where I feel my heart pounding. I'd rather just do it the old fashioned way and just eat less food. Yea that is miserable, but it feels better to me.


----------



## ErikGearhead (May 9, 2013)

megathunder said:


> Although I'm happy I'm not getting any nasty sides I also hope I got legit clen, ordered from RUI. Anyone else NOT have bad sides like me?



i've used rui's clen before.  @ 120mcg/day i was getting no results and no sides. I decided clen sucked.
UNTIL I MADE MY OWN. I get sides like the op does at low dosages...looks like the difference between having real clen and having junk


----------



## longworthb (May 9, 2013)

ak1951 said:


> GENEZA PHARMACEUTICALS, Buy Steroids, Anabolic Steroids, Clenbuterol, Dianabol, Winstrol, Deca, Testosterone, Sustanon





ak1951 said:


> I started CEM products T3 Clen and Clomi last week...started this week at twice the amount 150mcg 200mcg 35mg respectively. So far I got nothing. A few tremors the first day or two and that was it.


 Way to bump a 2 ur old thread to try and imply cem sold u bunk products while throwing throwing naps in there


----------



## ak1951 (May 15, 2013)

What does it matter how old a tread is? I don't get that. I am on my third week and still nothing. Just the facts and nothing else. I did not spend the money hoping for nothing but that is what I am getting. I have no ulterior motives and would be over joyed to report some kind of results! I have tried many pro hormones and aminos hoping to find a legal alternate to steroids but nothing has worked so far.


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2013)

tupin said:


> *Benedryl doesn't work resetting the beta receptors. Keto works* a lot better. Ephedrine based stack increases the body metabolism by 3%, clen by 10%. Clen is MUCH more intense on the body, in my experience. The first time I took clen I took 60mcg and I was up for two days and my head felt like it was going to pop off because of the blood pressure. I'm doing only 20mcg a day right now. I can seem to manage that dose.



THIS---^


I also been fine with 80mcg... but im not big on stim/clen too often.


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I used to love ECA stack...when I developed panic disorder that changed real fast. I cannot stand anything that makes my HR go up or where I feel my heart pounding. I'd rather just do it the old fashioned way and just eat less food. Yea that is miserable, but it feels better to me.


SAME HERE!   green tea is pushing the line lol


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2013)

ak1951 said:


> What does it matter how old a tread is? I don't get that. I am on my third week and still nothing. Just the facts and nothing else. I did not spend the money hoping for nothing but that is what I am getting. I have no ulterior motives and would be over joyed to report some kind of results! I have tried many pro hormones and aminos hoping to find a legal alternate to steroids but nothing has worked so far.



anyone that looks at your passed posts will know you don't know what you are doing ( no offense) ... and you expect side effects to gauge how good clen is? when you haven't used it before?  
"ohh man i got some wicked gyno on my test cycle, it was the bomb".... :-/

I naver had an issue with em, mind you haven't used clen in a while but i have seen others post up recently, but nothing bad.

I do hope you figure it out and follow decent diet and see fatloss..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 16, 2013)

blergs. said:


> SAME HERE!   green tea is pushing the line lol



I have a green tea supplement and it seems to help with energy and fat loss but like you said even that is pushing my limits most of the time.


----------



## Nok (May 16, 2013)

i just get shaky on that shit, and my heart rate gets up to about 190bpm doing HIIT


----------



## sassy69 (May 17, 2013)

ak1951 said:


> I started CEM products T3 Clen and Clomi last week...started this week at twice the amount 150mcg 200mcg 35mg respectively. So far I got nothing. A few tremors the first day or two and that was it.



Well after the fact I guess - but if you're taking 200 mcg of this clen out the gate and not feeling anything? It seems crazily underdosed then. What is the concentration of it (i.e. to make sure you're actually taking what you think you are taking based on the concentration of the liquid)? Have you contacted CEM about that? 

And for what its worth, I think 150 mcg of T3 is waaaay overkill.


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2013)

Digitalash said:


> either of you tried EC stack? How does it compare to clen as far as effectiveness/sides etc?



I can tell you from personal experience...Clen and albuterol will raise your core temp higher than ECA will. My normal resting bodytemp is around 97.5-98 degrees. While on clen i am above 99.1 and on ECA, around 98.5.

Clen/albuterol have better thermogenic properties than ECA. So in that respect, they are superior.

But, ECA will blunt your appetite (ideal for cal reduction) and make your workouts more intense. (which will burn more calories)

 Its difficult for me to train on clen. Albuterol, i can train on it but i feel off. and my appetite actually increases on clen/albuterol.

So, My personal fav is ECA. The appetite suppression does tend to wear off after the first week. But your core temp will still rise and you'll still have more stamina for cardio and weight training. I also add an aspirin in. Ephedrine realeases norepinepherine and the aspirin tends to sustain the release. It does make a difference imo. Also, ECA tends to improve my mood while clen leaves me very agitated.


----------



## ak1951 (Jun 3, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> Well after the fact I guess - but if you're taking 200 mcg of this clen out the gate and not feeling anything? It seems crazily underdosed then. What is the concentration of it (i.e. to make sure you're actually taking what you think you are taking based on the concentration of the liquid)? Have you contacted CEM about that?
> 
> And for what its worth, I think 150 mcg of T3 is waaaay overkill.


As I said before...these are one ml amounts. 150mcg/ml so that is one ml of T3. Same with the clomi one ml @ 35mg/ml so that is 35 mg of clomi and one ml of clen @200mcg/ml. There is no directions for use and I don't even know what the stuff is really because CEM will not tell me.  the name implies what it is but it is not real and is simply a made up formula of who knows what that I assume simulates the effects of the branding name. So what is an over dose or under dose of something you don't even know what it is...who knows? But one ml seems pretty minimal to me. There is so little information to extrapolate from and what is there varies so much I can't get a handle on a program/cycle. I am accused of not knowing what I am doing...well DUHHHHH! There is no place to find out! That is why I have been posting...to find out more information. There is nothing to get from CEM because humans are not suppose to be using it. They don't even have an off site to go to for chat with others who are researching. the have no information at all! This whole thing is getting pretty silly to me. This site advertises for CEM and steroid sellers and promotes sales but has restrictions on what can and can't be said so that leaves big holes in information fact finding. I truly hope the laws change one day in support of truth and open information sharing.


----------



## jsaild2 (Jun 3, 2013)

I ran GP Clen up to 160 mcg and didn't feel much.  After, I tried a research chem company's clen, and 80 mcg had me shaking like I had tourettes.  Lol


----------



## ADS-spine (Jun 4, 2013)

tupin said:


> Benedryl doesn't work resetting the beta receptors. Keto works a lot better. Ephedrine based stack increases the body metabolism by 3%, clen by 10%. Clen is MUCH more intense on the body, in my experience. The first time I took clen I took 60mcg and I was up for two days and my head felt like it was going to pop off because of the blood pressure. I'm doing only 20mcg a day right now. I can seem to manage that dose.



I agree with this, except I could sleep overall decent. As soon as I got used to my heart pounding. 

I really dont buy benadryl cleaning beta-2 receptors, keto yes. And wow when I took keto I could fall asleep anywhere in about 2 mins even on 100-120mcg clen.


----------



## ADS-spine (Jun 4, 2013)

Also on clen I get really big strength gains on some hard lifts even with added cardio and a calorie deficit. I was really moving weight around easier than I was a few weeks before when I was eating a lot more and doing almost zero cardio. I also get real shaky for the first few days but it dies down, same with cramps in calves and forearms. Take taurine to help counter. 

That said I still prefer ECA for its "clean" feeling. But clen def has a special little place in my heart.


----------

